# Calvin - The Christian Life



## Michael Doyle (Jan 23, 2009)

Question for my educated brethren.

I am reading through the Institutes of the Christian Religion and truly loving it. It may be perhaps the most edifying read I have had in my Christian life. In book three, chapter six, section two it says, "When we hear mention of our unioun with God, let us remeber that holiness must be its bond; not because we come into communion with Him by virtue of our holiness! Rather, we ought first to cleave unto him so that, *infused with His holiness,* we may follow whither He calls."

That sentence just struck me and gave me pause. Perhaps it is my fear of the Roman Catholic use of the term infusion. Now I do believe that sanctification is a synergistic work in part but can we say that Christ`s holiness is infused unto us, the elect?

I will keep reading but this is my question I am asking for help with. 

Sincerely


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 23, 2009)

In my understanding, the Spirit is called the Spirit of Holiness. And so, when he puts his Spirit into us, a new principle of holiness now abides within us because of it. This principle is what makes us new creatures, because formerly we never had it. And so, it is now infused into us, and is with us forever. It is what compels us to God from within. It is what bends our wills, enlightens our understandings, and gravitates our affections to him. And so, this is what I think Calvin is getting at. We share in his holiness in this way. He has given us of his Spirit, and his Spirit is a Spirit of holiness.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 23, 2009)

I think the difference is that Roman Catholics believe Christ's righteousness is infused into us as the basis for our justification. It's sort of like a spiritual boost that makes us perfect in God's eyes. This, of course, is completely contrary to biblical teaching in Romans and elsewhere.

I think Calvin here is speaking of sanctification, where the Holy Spirit indwells us and allows us to live to Christ. It doesn't merit our justification, but it does result in our sanctification and our living a life that is honoring to our Lord.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Jan 23, 2009)

I, upon reading farther along, agree that he is refering to sanctification. I had not previously heard the term infused holiness. Perhaps just my ignorance rearing itself. Now I have! Is it a proper terminology for the means of sanctification?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 24, 2009)

Its one of the ways we speak differently about justification (always a reckoning, imputing, counting) and sanctification, a process of change (which we may speak of as an infusion, the Spirit coming to dwell inside, and slowly "taking us over" by his power and gracious presence).


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 24, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Its one of the ways we speak differently about justification (always a reckoning, imputing, counting) and sanctification, a process of change (which we may speak of as an infusion, the Spirit coming to dwell inside, and slowly "taking us over" by his power and gracious presence).



I was reading a version from Center for Reformed Theology and Apologetics, that said


> (we ought rather first to cleave to him, in order that, *pervaded* with his holiness, we may follow whither he calls),



This version used the word pervaded (to spread through all parts of something) instead of infused. I think both are good "titles" for the concept.


----------

